# my first attempt



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:scrutinize: TOO MUCH BLUE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ya when i redo it it will be 2 tone w/ white


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What material did you use? How'd you get it to stick to the a-pillars, door panels, etc?


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD FOR YOUR ATTEMPED :thumbsup: BREAK IT UP WITH SOME WHITE AND YOU'LL BE GOOD


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks, its crush sumthin, i used spray glue n let it tack up then stuck it together uffin: for the seats i took the factorys apart n rpped the seams, traced out my patterns n sew them bAk together.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats not bad for a first time homie. take these fellas advice, next time break it up with some white. good job though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

definately good for a first time!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks nice for your first try!! It will look great when it has a touch of white!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

definitely look great with some different material different shades of blue or some white.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

next time it gets the full wrinkle n tuft 2 tone w/ swivel seats


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good for the first shot,


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

blue and white has been done.....most of the times it looks like shit too :biggrin: how about blue and a realy light blue or something like that


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 16 2005, 06:53 AM~4215602
> *blue and white has been done.....most of the times it looks like shit too  :biggrin: how about blue and a realy light blue or something like that
> *


im thinkin bout a fresh paint job, wont be blue cuz about 80% of the 88-91 lows ive seen are blue too :uh: maybe kandy violet n pinstriped the hell out :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

then why not a purple or violet interior???


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 17 2005, 03:53 AM~4222838
> *then why not a purple or violet interior???
> *


already  ill prolly redo the interior this winter so it dont match the paint, then ill have to repaint it :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

was everything glued right to the panels? looks to be, glue on some 1/4" foam first, it will look better


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 17 2005, 07:24 PM~4227738
> *was everything glued right to the panels? looks to be, glue on some 1/4" foam first, it will look better
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good from the pics. Only questions i have is....how much time and $$ did you spend on it? and if you did all that, why redo it?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 18 2005, 01:03 AM~4229892
> *Looks good from the pics.  Only questions i have is....how much time and $$ did you spend on it?  and if you did all that, why redo it?
> *


for something to do :dunno: to get better at interior, so i can start workin on other peoples int. for $$ uffin: took me a while and a few benjamins but i think i could do better so im gunna wrinkle n tuft it next time. custom dash and seats :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ahh i see. Still looks good the way it is though.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homie uffin:


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

i wouldnt have gone with that material but nicely done man, my friend has a civic done with white vynal and blue highlights, looks super clean


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that strechy material, isnt good for auto upolstry

try velour next try, you will get better results


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 29 2005, 08:49 AM~4297463
> *that strechy material, isnt good for auto upolstry
> 
> try velour next try, you will get better results
> *


i know ya see, the velour is like twice as much per yard. so i used the cheap shit for the first attempt so i wouldnt be out as much loot if i fucked it all up


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I use $4 a yard crushed penne velvet from a fabric store. It's been 8 months and still holding strong!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------

